

I have proof that Steve Jobs really does run Apple from an underwater lair - jdeneut
http://blog.nelso.com/2010/09/apples-secret-works-underwater-ios-api.html

======
nanairo
Headquarters: nelso knows about the lair, repeat nelso knows about the lair.
Proceed neutralisation.

;)

More seriously, I think the simple reason is probably just that the flash
memory doesn't work anymore but the OS and its apps maybe were installed in
the ROM which has survived. Dunno... just a theory.

------
jws
Barely related: When my brother dropped his iPhone in a harbor, it took me
about 3 minutes to find it with my toes in the frigid, chest deep water, but
when as I lifted it to the surface it was still running with it's hello screen
glowing.

A quick mechanical dewatering, clean water rinse, and another dewatering
followed by a couple days of desiccant and gentle warmth and it mostly
recovered. The camera did not survive, and a volume button is flakey.

I wonder if there is a business to had with a scooter, some anhydrous alcohol,
and some vacuum desiccators. I suspect most toilet/pool drops could be
recovered if you could train consumers to call for the superhero on the
scooter to rush in, dewater, clean, and leave a loaner desiccator for the
customer.

------
joelhaasnoot
Sounds like a licensing scheme tied in the iPhone to the IMEI number and for
the iPod Touch to the MAC address or some other unique chip number...

